

Ask HN: Glad the override feature is gone? - projectileboy

At first I was vexed that the noprocrast "override" feature was taken away, but since Hacker News has become my main tool for procrastination, I must grudgingly admit I'm happy it's gone. Anyone else?
======
run4yourlives
Nope, I waited my requisite time and then turned the no-procast option off. So
now it doesn't matter at all.

I'm actually not too happy pg did this without some sort of warning. Last time
I checked, he wasn't my mother. At any rate problem solved now.

~~~
bloch
Why would you use a antiprocrastionation feature with a giant loophole? The
override made the feature useless. Now it works and I am going to use it.

PG correcting this flaw has absolutely nothing to do with him "being your
mother".

~~~
aaronblohowiak
"Hey aaron, what do you think of this comment on HN?" Sorry, I can't read it
until tomorrow =/

------
shaunxcode
I am fine with it being gone, though I must say I was finally starting to
exercise self control myself. Maybe he can add an option for "allow over-
ride".

------
raamdev
No, I was quite annoyed. I only turned it on to help _remind_ me when I might
be wasting time, not _prevent_ me from reading HN. Without an override, that
feature is useless to me.

~~~
bloch
If you only need a reminder just set minaway to 1.

------
cperciva
Nope. I don't use noprocrast, but I imagine that the set of people who do are
heavily skewed towards the more senior members of the HN community -- so
removing the override and keeping them locked out is likely to have the effect
of lowering the tone of discourse here.

~~~
delano
What's the logic here? Aren't senior individuals more able to self-regulate?

------
paulgb
I started using noprocrast again now that it is gone. I'm glad it's gone.

------
RossM
Could I suggest an alternative to the maxtime/minaway method?

I was thinking have a set time when you know you are at work, (e.g. 9-5,
Monday to Friday (or Saturday you poor soul)) and just have it disabled
between that time. Perhaps even have an 'allowance period' that gives you X
minutes per day for your break usage.

------
kwamenum86
What happens when you turn it on an you spend too much time on the site?
Doesn't load? And isn't the other loophole simple logging out?

